# Fenbendazole



## kacouros (Aug 2, 2013)

We had a chicken with gapeworm and luckily got some fenbendazole in time. It's been four days and she is doing so much better. My question is if I should dose all the chickens to prevent them from getting it in case ?? Also is their any powders to add to water for all instead of the paste?? Thank you


----------

